# little home made enclosure prototype i made for 3$!!



## notsobear (May 1, 2012)

just went down to the local craft store and had these for a bit, see them for sale all over premade for like 12+ bucks
so me and Flapenn decided to do a little project for my orange baboon
glued a screen on, it cracked a little but its  still sturdy, for the first attempt id say its a sucess,
just put a little bit of plantage glued to the side
and walla
3$ enclosure!
going to get more pics when i transfer the crazy ORange bitting thing to his new home


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie (May 1, 2012)

thats awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## notsobear (May 1, 2012)

*Got him/her in!*

hes sittin in his hoem comfy moved him into his new estate!
hopefully he start movign around and exploring soon
he/she already ate a cricket earlier!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nR1FFpbgfeY heres a video of them getting down super fast on the cricket it had no chance!


----------



## Skeri (May 1, 2012)

Looks good. I may try this eventually myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## notsobear (May 1, 2012)

8leggedloverlassie said:


> thats awesome!


 thank you !!

---------- Post added 05-01-2012 at 02:05 AM ----------




Skeri said:


> Looks good. I may try this eventually myself.


 deff! i might be trying a little project later on with flapenn making these
they will get cleaner
going to buy some nice screen tomorrow maybe with some seals aroudn them  Maybe start selling these off with soem substrate, a water dish and some plants for like 10-12 bucks buts thats just an idea were pondering
just becareful on the drill part, i cracked mine because i pressed to hard at first jsut take it nice and slow


----------



## Skeri (May 1, 2012)

Also liked your video/subscribed. I like watching T videos on youtube when i'm bored haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## notsobear (May 1, 2012)

Skeri said:


> Also liked your video/subscribed. I like watching T videos on youtube when i'm bored haha.


  awesome subscribed to you as well
ill be making way more videos soon i need to get my canon back from my brother and they will be more high quality and more action shots.
i also find my self searching on youtube for hours for new T's and just to see some feast on crickets/ roaches :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZergFront (May 1, 2012)

What do they call these containers in craft stores before we change them? They to display golf/baseballs or what?

 Just want to know what I'm looking for at Michael's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## notsobear (May 2, 2012)

ZergFront said:


> What do they call these containers in craft stores before we change them? They to display golf/baseballs or what?
> 
> Just want to know what I'm looking for at Michael's.


im not sure exactly what they are called but they are made of acrylic so yuou can go in and ask them for little acrylic containers , or you can go to containerstore.com and order them cheap!! in bulk


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (May 2, 2012)

The Michael's by my house stopped carrying such containers.  I got the last one that was on clearance.  I tried looking on eBay, but prices are higher in general plus shipping.  Blech.


----------



## notsobear (May 2, 2012)

*Try this website*



nocturnalpulsem said:


> The Michael's by my house stopped carrying such containers.  I got the last one that was on clearance.  I tried looking on eBay, but prices are higher in general plus shipping.  Blech.


 Its worth the money if your going to buy a big/ or in bulk they sell it cheaper then the store
www.containerstore.com

  :laugh:


----------



## TweedMcQueen (May 2, 2012)

Awesome!  I want to start making my own enclosures so seeing something like this is great!  What kind of saw do you use to cut the hole for the screen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## notsobear (May 2, 2012)

TweedMcQueen said:


> Awesome!  I want to start making my own enclosures so seeing something like this is great!  What kind of saw do you use to cut the hole for the screen?


 i used to a core drill bit to get a clean cut out becareful when doing thing acrylic tho its easy to crack. Make sure its nice and sturdy or ur holding it down to before u start drilling or it will cut un-even or start spinning around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TweedMcQueen (May 2, 2012)

notsobear said:


> i used to a core drill bit to get a clean cut out becareful when doing thing acrylic tho its easy to crack. Make sure its nice and sturdy or ur holding it down to before u start drilling or it will cut un-even or start spinning around.


Thanks for the details!  Hope your OBT is enjoying his mansion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## notsobear (May 2, 2012)

*Beast*

Thank you sir! he made him self right at home the first night he made a nice little borrow/den underneath the bottom leaf, he's already takin down 2 crickets as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## notsobear (May 2, 2012)

TweedMcQueen said:


> Thanks for the details!  Hope your OBT is enjoying his mansion.


 ps. i hope your first try goes smoothly ! it would really save you money in the end instead of buying 40-50 $ enclosures. and paying for shipping O___o


----------



## akpropst (May 3, 2012)

They're called AMAC boxes, comes in a variety of colors / sizes. Here is a link to the clear ones. http://www.containerstore.com/shop/giftPackaging/creativeContainers/boxes?productId=10003497

@ Michaels the shoebox size containers run from 15-25$ depending on if they're on sale. I like to find them with cracks, doesn't change how my T likes it and I don't use these as display cases, greatly drops the prices. 

Another container to keep in mind are 1-2$ salt/pepper shakers from the dollar store or walmart. Perfect for mass storage.


----------



## TweedMcQueen (May 3, 2012)

notsobear said:


> ps. i hope your first try goes smoothly ! it would really save you money in the end instead of buying 40-50 $ enclosures. and paying for shipping O___o


Yeah that is definitely part of the reason for getting into making my own.  I also want to do it because I think it will be a cool hobby and if I get good at it maybe I can sell them for some supplemental income.  Mostly though I just think it will be a lot of fun and a way to be creative.


----------



## Ludedor24 (May 3, 2012)

When using the hole saw it helps to use little pressure but go very fast , you dont actually want to cut it out you are melting the acrylic. Micheals has a large selection ranging from 1.50 to 3.50 for sling to 2" juv's and also has 15.5x6x7(dont quote on those dimensions I dont have it right in front of me now) for $11 on sale. or go very cheap and get plasic tupperware from the dollar store

Reactions: Like 1


----------

